# Άλλο Niger και άλλο Nigeria



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Με πρόλαβαν σε άλλο νήμα, αλλά θα πω κι εγώ το δικό μου, γιατί είδα πάλι έγκυρους δημοσιογράφους και αρθρογράφους να μπερδεύουν τις δύο χώρες της Δυτικής Αφρικής.

Η κυρία Λαγκάρντ είπε: «No, I think more of the little kids from a school in a little village in Niger who get teaching two hours a day, sharing one chair for three of them, and who are very keen to get an education». (The Guardian)

Αναφέρθηκε ειδικότερα στο συγκεκριμένο κράτος επειδή είναι υπό την προστασία ή «προστασία» του ΔΝΤ και έχει έναν από τους υψηλότερους δείκτες θνησιμότητας παιδιών. Δεν θα πολιτικολογήσουμε, όμως. Απλά πράγματα:

*the Niger River, the Niger [Νάιdʒερ] = ο ποταμός Νίγηρας, ο Νίγηρας
Nigeria [ναϊdʒίρια] = η Νιγηρία
Niger [νιʒέρ, γαλλοπρεπώς, σαν πρώην Γαλλική αποικία] = η Δημοκρατία του Νίγηρα (the Republic of Niger), ο Νίγηρας*

Όπως φαίνεται στο χάρτη, αποκάτω στη θάλασσα είναι η Νιγηρία και αποπάνω, στα ηπειρωτικά, η Δημοκρατία του Νίγηρα. Έχουν γράψει πολλοί για τα «παιδιά του Νίγηρα», αλλά, αν δεν θέλουμε να είναι παρεξηγήσιμο, να μην μπερδεύεται το κράτος με το ποτάμι, στην πρώτη αναφορά βοηθάει να λέμε «τα παιδιά της Δημοκρατίας του Νίγηρα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2012)

Ας προσθέσουμε και εδώ τα εθνωνυμικά:

Νιγηρία > νιγηριανός
Νίγηρας > νιγηρικός

Και μια παρωχημένη φράση (που βρίσκεται όμως, με καλή παρουσίαση, στο slangr): παιδί της Μπιάφρας.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

Ωραία. Να προσθέσω ότι το αγγλικό δημωνύμιο (εθνωνύμιο) του *Niger* είναι *Nigerien* [νιʒέριεν].


----------



## Marinos (May 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια παρωχημένη φράση (που βρίσκεται όμως, με καλή παρουσίαση, στο slangr): παιδί της Μπιάφρας.



Το σλανγκρ ξέχασε να αναφέρει το μετάλλιο που επέστρεψε στη βασίλισσα ο Τζον Λένον εξαιτίας της Μπιάφρας και που βρέθηκε πρόσφατα.


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2012)

Κρίμα, η μυθολογία της εφηβείας μου έλεγε ότι τα πετάξανε τα μετάλλια στο ποτάμι (και οι τέσσερις )...


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2012)

Εγώ απ' την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Νίγηρας το ποτάμι και ο Nίγηρας η χώρα προφέρονται διαφορετικά στην αγγλική γλώσσα, και μάλιστα το δεύτερο με ήχο που δεν υπάρχει στη γλώσσα (το γαλλοπρεπές παχύ Ζ). Η μητέρα μου που είναι της αγγλικής παιδείας της δεκαετίας του '50 το ίδιο τα λέει και τα δύο, άρα η διαφοροποίηση είναι μεταγενέστερη.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

@SBE: Καλό είναι να υπάρχει διαφορετική προφορά για να ξεχωρίζουν. Διαφορετική προφορά λόγω διαφορετικής προέλευσης. Το ODE έχει μόνο τη γαλλική προφορά, αλλά η Wikipedia λαμβάνει υπόψη και τη μαμά σου. 

Τώρα, το γαλλοπρεπές παχύ [ζ] πώς δεν υπάρχει στη γλώσσα; No pleasure? No leisure?


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2012)

Τότε να τα λέμε κι εμείς διαφορετικά για να ξεχωρίζουν, Νίγηρας και Νιζηγάς (γαλλοπρεπές μεν, αλλά να κλίνεται). 
Για το Ζ έχεις μεν δίκιο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ λέξη που να ξεκινάει συλλαβή (να ακολουθείται απο φωνήεν τονισμένο), όπως στα γαλλικά.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ λέξη που να ξεκινάει συλλαβή (να ακολουθείται από φωνήεν τονισμένο), όπως στα γαλλικά.


Ίσως μόνο το genre, που δεν έχει και δεύτερη συλλαβή.

Εμείς πάλι μπορεί να μην διαφοροποιούμε τους Νίγηρές μας, αλλά κάτι έχουμε κάνει με, ας πούμε, το _βιάζομαι_.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2012)

Κι αυτό ξένο είναι...


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Η κυρία Λαγκάρντ είπε: «No, I think more of the little kids from a school in a little village in Niger who get teaching two hours a day, sharing one chair for three of them, and who are very keen to get an education». (The Guardian)
> 
> Αναφέρθηκε ειδικότερα στο συγκεκριμένο κράτος επειδή είναι υπό την προστασία ή «προστασία» του ΔΝΤ και έχει έναν από τους υψηλότερους δείκτες θνησιμότητας παιδιών. Δεν θα πολιτικολογήσουμε, όμως. [...]



Δεν θα πολιτικολογήσω - για να μην πω και καμιά βαριά κουβέντα, Λαγκάρντ ανγκάρντ - θα στιχολογήσω όμως γιατί αυτό πρωτοσκέφτηκα και ταιριάζει (καλά, άλλο ρ και άλλο λ, αλλά υγρά τα έμαθα και τα δυο αυτά σύμφωνα):

Making plans for Nigel - XTC






We're only making plans for Niger / We only want what's best for him / We're only making plans for Nigel / Nigel just needs this helping hand / And if young Nigel says he's happy / He must be happy / He must be happy in his work / We're only making plans for Nigel / He has his future in British steel / We're only making plans for Nigel / Nigel's whole future is as good as sealed / And if young Nigel says he's happy / He must be happy / He must be happy in his work / Nigel is not outspoken / But he likes to speak / And loves to be spoken to / Nigel is happy in his work / We're only making plans for Niger


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2012)

Οι Γιατροί του Κόσμου, το ελληνικό τμήμα, στο ενημερωτικό δελτίο τους αναπαράγουν ειδήσεις από τη δράση της μητρικής οργάνωσης. 
Εδώ μεταφέρουν ρεπορτάζ από την εφαρμογή προγραμμάτων στο Νίγηρα. 








Στο Νϊγηρα, όχι στη Νιγηρία, όπως επαναλαμβάνει διαρκώς το ελληνικό κείμενο. Ο συντάκτης-μεταφραστής δεν κατάλαβε τη διαφορά, παρόλο που το πρώτο στοιχείο που έχει στα αριστερά του είναι ο χάρτης της περιοχής.









Αλλά τι λέω, εδώ η Μαντάμ Μέρκελ δεν ήξερε να τοποθετήσει στο χάρτη το Βερολίνο...

«Οδοιπορικό (τριμηνιαία έκδοση των Γιατρών του Κόσμου)», τεύχ. 48 (Απρ.-Ιούν. 2010)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2012)

Για το Σαχέλ (και όχι Σαέλ, γαλλιστί) του άρθρου, ας μιλήσουμε άλλη φορά, μάλλον...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Και στο Σαχέλ (2010 Sahel famine) το πρόβλημα είναι ο λιμός και όχι ο λοιμός. (Το πρόσεξα αυτή τη φορά!)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας προσθέσουμε και εδώ τα εθνωνυμικά:
> 
> Νιγηρία > νιγηριανός
> Νίγηρας > νιγηρικός
> .



Νιγηριανός πουλάει νιγηριανά προϊόντα
Νιγηρινός ή Νιγηρίτης ή Νιγηραίος ή Νιγηρέζος
πουλάει νιγηρικά ή νιγηρινά ή νιγηρέζικα προϊόντα


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Νιγηριανός πουλάει νιγηριανά προϊόντα
> Νιγηρινός ή Νιγηρίτης πουλάει νιγηρικά ή νιγηρινά προϊόντα


Καλά είναι, πιστεύω. Δεν έχουν ευρήματα, αλλά έχουν λογική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ απ' την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο Νίγηρας το ποτάμι και ο Nίγηρας η χώρα προφέρονται διαφορετικά στην αγγλική γλώσσα, και μάλιστα το δεύτερο με ήχο που δεν υπάρχει στη γλώσσα (το γαλλοπρεπές παχύ Ζ).



Επομένως, το γνωστό λιμερίκι (το έχουμε και εδώ)

There once was a lady from Niger
Who smiled as she rode on a tiger
They came back from the ride
With the lady inside
And the smile on the face of the tiger.

λέτε ότι εννοεί τον ποταμό ή τη χώρα;


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Εξαρτάται από την ηλικία του λιμερικιού. Αν είναι παλιό, αναφέρεται στη χώρα στον ποταμό. 

_Αν είναι νέο αναφέρεται στη χώρα και ομοιοκαταληκτεί με τη νέα προφορά της τίγρης, τιζέρ με παχύ Ζ, σε όλους τους καλούς κύκλους. _


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2012)

Εμ, τους γλωσσοφάγαμε τους ανθρώπους... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-18320758


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Για τη Δημοκρατία του Νίγηρα:
*Niger* [niː'ʒɛː] a landlocked country in West Africa, on the southern edge of the Sahara; population 15,306,300 (est. 2009): languages, French (official), Hausa, and other West African languages: capital, Niamey. *Part of French West Africa from 1922, Niger became an autonomous republic within the French Community in 1958 and fully independent in 1960.* (ODE)

Το γαλλικό _nigérien_ χρονολογείται από το 1921 σαν επίθετο και από το 1936 σαν ουσιαστικό (εθνωνύμιο). Στα αγγλικά εμφανίζεται γύρω στο 1966. Το _Niger_ με προφορά Νιζέρ για τη χώρα πρέπει να ξεκίνησε εκείνη περίπου την εποχή, γύρω στο 1960.

Το λιμερίκι αποδίδεται στον πατέρα του είδους, τον Edward Lear, κυκλοφόρησε πριν από το 1900 και σε ανθολογία του 1903 είναι «Ανωνύμου». Πάρτε την ανθολογία από εδώ, αξίζει. Στη σελίδα 268 (150 του PDF) έχει το:

THERE was a young lady of Niger
Who smiled as she rode on a Tiger ;
They came back from the ride
With the lady inside,
And the smile on the face of the Tiger.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Επομένως, υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να διαβαζόταν κατά τον 19ο αιώνα Νάιγκερ;


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Not so fast, Nickel...
Από εδώ:
_My Webster’s new Collegiate from 1975 and my American Heritage from 1985 both show NY-jer as the only pronunciation. However, Webster’s New Collegiate 10th edition from ca. 2003 shows NY-jer as primary and nee-ZHAIR as an alternate. Judging by the dates of publication the alternate pronunciation seems to have been a recent development._


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό. Η γαλλική προφορά Νιζέρ είναι πρόσφατη. Η παλιότερη προφορά είναι Νάιτζερ και είναι η προφορά του ποταμού. Όταν γράφτηκε το λιμερίκι, ούτε η χώρα υπήρχε ούτε ήταν γνωστή στην Αγγλία η γαλλική προφορά του ποταμού. Η προφορά του ποταμού ήταν Νάιτζερ και παλιότερα, όχι Νάιγκερ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτοί που διάβαζαν το λιμερίκι άλλαζαν την προφορά της τίγρης ή τους έφτανε η ρίμα φωνηέντων νάιτζερ - τάιγκερ.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 4, 2012)

Το λιμερίκι εννοεί κατά συνεκδοχή την περιοχή γύρω του ποταμού Νίγηρα, κατά το "αυτός μας ήρθε από τον Ρήνο, τον Δούναβη, τον Αμαζόνιο".
Και είναι τέσσερις χώρες, που τον μοιράζονται: Γουινέα, Μάλι, Νίγηρας, Μπενίν, Νιγηρία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Και είναι τέσσερις χώρες, που τον μοιράζονται: Γουινέα, Μάλι, Νίγηρας, Μπενίν, Νιγηρία.


Οι εξής πέντε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Και είναι τέσσερις χώρες, που τον μοιράζονται: Γουινέα, Μάλι, Νίγηρας, Μπενίν, Νιγηρία.


:)...

Αμάν, δεν είναι να πέσει κάτι κάτω σε αυτό το φόρουμ... :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)...
> 
> Αμάν, δεν είναι να πέσει κάτι κάτω σε αυτό το φόρουμ... :)





:woot:Ο λόγος είναι πως στην αρχή μετρώ τέσσερις, αντιγράφω τα πέντε ονόματα από τη βικιπαίδεια, 
και τώρα βλέπω, δεν περνάει μέσα από το Μπενίν αλλά είναι συνοριακό ποτάμι με τη χώρα του Νίγηρα, όπως ο δικός μας Έβρος, (που για αυτό τον λόγο διεθνώς λέγεται και Maritsa)
μάλιστα οι δυο χώρες έχουν και συνοριακές διαφορές για 25 ποταμονησίδες...να τους δώσουμε και καμιά ιδέα για 
Niger river name dispute ...:devil: να διακρίνουμε το κράτος απ' το ποτάμι. :up:


----------



## Philip (Jun 4, 2012)

Όσο για το λίμερικ, εγώ το ξέρω there was a young lady of Riga (που κι αυτό έχει το πρόβλημα ότι η σημερινή αγγλική προφορά της πόλης είναι 'ri:ga). Not that I want to rain on your parade, όπως έπαθε η βασίλισσα χθες :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

...
Ληρολογίες στα λεξιλογικά λημέρια: *limerick = λίμερικ, λιμερίκι, ληρολόγημα* και στο 40κικό συνιστολόγιο (επειδή το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα, δηλαδή το συστήνω, παρότι δεν είμαι από εκείνους που το συν-στήνουν, αλλά λουρκίζω τακτικά): *Το λημέρι με τα λιμερίκια*.


----------

